# mare (help pls)



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You can pretty much ride the whole time, but I would keep it to light riding the last 3 months when they can start getting uncomfortable carrying all that weight around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deanie (Oct 7, 2013)

I think it's probably good to exercise your horse lightly most of the pregnancy, but I would consult with your vet about that, just to be sure what he/she would recommend. Light exercise would help to keep your horse in better condition.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

most mares, if already in shape, can continue to ride well into pregnancy.

my mare was uncomfortable at 7 months so I stopped riding her and let her be a momma to be.

it all depends on the horse, but a fit, active mare will usually have an easier time foaling and less complications.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

